# What a shame



## EthicalHunter

How did we get by and how did our young fawns survive this harsh onslaught that has supposedly begun over these last few years?? Now it seems like every idiot out there has leg traps set out every 10 feet. The problem that this creates is that people set these barbaric devices out then go home and don't check them for days. Meanwhile, you have a coyote or some other animal with its leg stuck in the jaws of this trap. I know that this rant is falling on deaf ears but I'm gonna do everything within the limits of the law to bring awareness to this despicable act that people say is necessary to save the deer population in Georgia.


----------



## kmckinnie

EthicalHunter said:


> How did we get by and how did our young fawns survive this harsh onslaught that has supposedly begun over these last few years?? Now it seems like every idiot out there has leg traps set out every 10 feet. The problem that this creates is that people set these barbaric devices out then go home and don't check them for days. Meanwhile, you have a coyote or some other animal with its leg stuck in the jaws of this trap. I know that this rant is falling on deaf ears but I'm gonna do everything within the limits of the law to bring awareness to this despicable act that people say is necessary to save the deer population in Georgia.



I hear ya. We have no traps for square miles. We are trying to have a good doe heard to produce fawns just to feed them. Nothing like a good summer nite hearing the gathering howls to bring the pack together to hunt that nite. We love hearing the yelps of the chase & the fight that happens during the feeding frenzy.
Good topic Ethicalhunter (great 1st post also)

Well g/l in here with it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

EthicalHunter said:


> How did we get by and how did our young fawns survive this harsh onslaught that has supposedly begun over these last few years?? Now it seems like every idiot out there has leg traps set out every 10 feet. The problem that this creates is that people set these barbaric devices out then go home and don't check them for days. Meanwhile, you have a coyote or some other animal with its leg stuck in the jaws of this trap. I know that this rant is falling on deaf ears but I'm gonna do everything within the limits of the law to bring awareness to this despicable act that people say is necessary to save the deer population in Georgia.



Wrong. Traps are required to be checked daily, and I've never known anyone who traps that didn't do so. If you would actually go out with somebody who traps and see reality instead of getting your inaccurate trapping info from the PETA website, you might actually learn something. These "barbaric devices," btw, don't actually hurt the animal, they just hold it. Animals caught in foothold traps can be and frequently are released completely unharmed. I would consider the armchair environmentalist yuppie who can't go to the grocery store, bank , or bathroom without his fashion accessory lab dog, and leaves it sitting out there in his 160* Subaru in the parking lot for an hour while he's inside to be a lot more barbaric than a responsible trapper. There is a lot of difference between reality and dramatized propaganda.

BTW, what was your last username on here? I can guess.


----------



## furtaker

EthicalHunter said:


> How did we get by and how did our young fawns survive this harsh onslaught that has supposedly begun over these last few years?? Now it seems like every idiot out there has leg traps set out every 10 feet. The problem that this creates is that people set these barbaric devices out then go home and don't check them for days. Meanwhile, you have a coyote or some other animal with its leg stuck in the jaws of this trap. I know that this rant is falling on deaf ears but I'm gonna do everything within the limits of the law to bring awareness to this despicable act that people say is necessary to save the deer population in Georgia.



Nobody on here cares what you think.  Go troll elsewhere.  BTW, trapping is really fun...you should try it sometime.


----------



## Corey J

You'll never take our traps out of the ground!!!


----------



## T.P.

EthicalHunter said:


> How did we get by and how did our young fawns survive this harsh onslaught that has supposedly begun over these last few years?? Now it seems like every idiot out there has leg traps set out every 10 feet. The problem that this creates is that people set these barbaric devices out then go home and don't check them for days. Meanwhile, you have a coyote or some other animal with its leg stuck in the jaws of this trap. I know that this rant is falling on deaf ears but I'm gonna do everything within the limits of the law to bring awareness to this despicable act that people say is necessary to save the deer population in Georgia.


Agreed!


----------



## Corey J

This post actually makes me want to set even more traps!  thanks for the encouragement!!! We need more guys like you


----------



## Da Possum

Great post!  I'm glad that someone finally had the guts to come out and say it!!!


----------



## Corey J

hdm03 said:


> Great post!  I'm glad that someone finally had the guts to come out and say it!!!



Takes a lot of guts for a 'man' to sit behind a computer screen


----------



## elfiii

There, that's better.


----------



## Stonewall 2

I'm pretty sure I know which side the OP is on in this history lesson!

Humans originally existed as members of small bands of nomadic hunters/gatherers. They lived on deer in the mountains during the summer and would go to the coast and live on fish and lobster in the winter. 

The two most important events in all of history were the invention of beer and the invention of the wheel. The wheel was invented to get man to the beer. These were the foundation of modern civilization and together were the catalyst for the splitting of humanity into two distinct subgroups: 

1. Liberals; and 
2. Conservatives. 

Once beer was discovered, it required grain and that was the beginning of agriculture. Neither the glass bottle nor aluminum can were invented yet, so while our early humans were sitting around waiting for them to be invented, they just stayed close to the brewery. That's how villages were formed. 

Some men spent their days tracking and killing animals to B-B-Q at night while they were drinking beer. This was the beginning of what is known as the Conservative movement. 

Other men who were weaker and less skilled at hunting learned to live off the conservatives by showing up for the nightly B-B-Q's and doing the sewing, fetching, and hair dressing. This was the beginning of the Liberal movement. 

Some of these liberal men eventually evolved into women. The rest became known as girliemen. 

Some noteworthy liberal achievements include the domestication of cats, the invention of group therapy, group hugs, and the concept of Democratic voting to decide how to divide the meat and beer that conservatives provided. 

Over the years conservatives came to be symbolized by the largest, most powerful land animal on earth, the elephant. Liberals are symbolized by the jackass. 

Modern liberals like imported beer (with lime added), but most prefer white wine or imported bottled water. They eat raw fish but like their beef well done. Sushi, tofu, and French food are standard liberal fare. 

Another interesting evolutionary side note: most of their women have higher testosterone levels than their men. Most social workers, personal injury attorneys, journalists, dreamers in Hollywood and group therapists are liberals. Liberals invented the designated hitter rule because it wasn't fair to make the pitcher also bat. 

Conservatives drink domestic beer. They eat red meat and still provide for their women. Conservatives are big-game hunters, rodeo cowboys, lumberjacks, construction workers, firemen, medical doctors, police officers, corporate executives, athletes, Marines, and generally anyone who works productively. Conservatives who own companies hire other conservatives who want to work for a living. 

Liberals produce little or nothing. They like to govern the producers and decide what to do with the production. Liberals believe Europeans are more enlightened than Americans. That is why most of the liberals remained in Europe when conservatives were coming to America. They crept in after the Wild West was tamed and created a business of trying to get more for nothing. 

Here ends today's lesson in world history: It should be noted that a Liberal may have a momentary urge to angrily respond to the above before forwarding it. A Conservative will simply laugh and be so convinced of its truth he will pass it on.


----------



## Da Possum

Corey J said:


> Takes a lot of guts for a 'man' to sit behind a computer screen



Yes it does; that's why I have so much respect for him.


----------



## king killer delete

Do they have leg traps for trolls?


----------



## blt152

killer elite said:


> Do they have leg traps for trolls?


Bear trap should work just fine.


----------



## Lilly001

Stonewall 2 said:


> I'm pretty sure I know which side the OP is on in this history lesson!
> 
> Humans originally existed as members of small bands of nomadic hunters/gatherers. They lived on deer in the mountains during the summer and would go to the coast and live on fish and lobster in the winter.
> 
> The two most important events in all of history were the invention of beer and the invention of the wheel. The wheel was invented to get man to the beer. These were the foundation of modern civilization and together were the catalyst for the splitting of humanity into two distinct subgroups:
> 
> 1. Liberals; and
> 2. Conservatives.
> 
> Once beer was discovered, it required grain and that was the beginning of agriculture. Neither the glass bottle nor aluminum can were invented yet, so while our early humans were sitting around waiting for them to be invented, they just stayed close to the brewery. That's how villages were formed.
> 
> Some men spent their days tracking and killing animals to B-B-Q at night while they were drinking beer. This was the beginning of what is known as the Conservative movement.
> 
> Other men who were weaker and less skilled at hunting learned to live off the conservatives by showing up for the nightly B-B-Q's and doing the sewing, fetching, and hair dressing. This was the beginning of the Liberal movement.
> 
> Some of these liberal men eventually evolved into women. The rest became known as girliemen.
> 
> Some noteworthy liberal achievements include the domestication of cats, the invention of group therapy, group hugs, and the concept of Democratic voting to decide how to divide the meat and beer that conservatives provided.
> 
> Over the years conservatives came to be symbolized by the largest, most powerful land animal on earth, the elephant. Liberals are symbolized by the jackass.
> 
> Modern liberals like imported beer (with lime added), but most prefer white wine or imported bottled water. They eat raw fish but like their beef well done. Sushi, tofu, and French food are standard liberal fare.
> 
> Another interesting evolutionary side note: most of their women have higher testosterone levels than their men. Most social workers, personal injury attorneys, journalists, dreamers in Hollywood and group therapists are liberals. Liberals invented the designated hitter rule because it wasn't fair to make the pitcher also bat.
> 
> Conservatives drink domestic beer. They eat red meat and still provide for their women. Conservatives are big-game hunters, rodeo cowboys, lumberjacks, construction workers, firemen, medical doctors, police officers, corporate executives, athletes, Marines, and generally anyone who works productively. Conservatives who own companies hire other conservatives who want to work for a living.
> 
> Liberals produce little or nothing. They like to govern the producers and decide what to do with the production. Liberals believe Europeans are more enlightened than Americans. That is why most of the liberals remained in Europe when conservatives were coming to America. They crept in after the Wild West was tamed and created a business of trying to get more for nothing.
> 
> Here ends today's lesson in world history: It should be noted that a Liberal may have a momentary urge to angrily respond to the above before forwarding it. A Conservative will simply laugh and be so convinced of its truth he will pass it on.


----------



## Lilly001

Don't you love the off season? So little to keep ones mind in order. Thank god for Trolls like Ethicalhunter. Without them summer would just be hot....


----------



## kmckinnie

I CAN see a point, think about the pups in the den starvin with no mama cause she got caught... Andwhat about the rabbit hunters shooten all them bunnies, the yotes could catch them instead & feed their young. Chain reaction..


----------



## T.P.

kmckinnie said:


> I CAN see a point, think about the pups in the den starvin with no mama cause she got caught... Andwhat about the rabbit hunters shooten all them bunnies, the yotes could catch them instead & feed their young. Chain reaction..



Not us. We intentionally only kill a handful of rabbits a season on a given property just to insure the pups have an easy meal to get them through the winter. We don't allow trapping of any kind on our club either.


----------



## Corey J

T.P. said:


> Not us. We intentionally only kill a handful of rabbits a season on a given property just to insure the pups have an easy meal to get them through the winter. We don't allow trapping of any kind on our club either.



The only knucklehead on planet earth that wants more yotes on his property.


----------



## kmckinnie

T.P. said:


> Not us. We intentionally only kill a handful of rabbits a season on a given property just to insure the pups have an easy meal to get them through the winter. We don't allow trapping of any kind on our club either.


Good job! Wedon't allow no small game hunten. We have a work day just to poisen fire ant beds. The fire ant make a yotie look like a angel.


----------



## T.P.

Corey J said:


> The only knucklehead on planet earth that wants more yotes on his property.



And our place is still overran with deer. Go figure.


----------



## Corey J

Let's put this man in office along with the rest of those jack wagons!


----------



## T.P.

Corey J said:


> Let's put this man in office along with the rest of those jack wagons!



Which man?..


----------



## Hooked On Quack

Dang TP, he called you a knucklehead AND a jack wagon.


----------



## Da Possum

T.P. said:


> Which man?..



which office?


----------



## T.P.

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang TP, he called you a knucklehead AND a jack wagon.



I noticed that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack

T.P. said:


> I noticed that.





I think you should tell his Mom, mebbe she'll put him on restriction.


----------



## T.P.

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think you should tell his Mom, mebbe she'll put him on restriction.



Probably take his Xbox away too.


----------



## Nicodemus

They don`t hurt.


----------



## kmckinnie

Mr.Nic is going to starve now....


----------



## T.P.

I guess its wrong to not hate an animal because they lessen the chance for someone to harvest a mega-beast booner with pics and a fancy hit-list name like 12pt Steve. Right now, I hate deer and squirrels. I can't have a garden because of deer and squirrels, I'd like to see a bounty on them.


----------



## furtaker

Methinks this thread is an awesome opportunity for us trappers to post some pics of recent catches!
Me first!!
C'mon, post em up boys!!


----------



## T.P.

Cool pic.


----------



## Benjie Boswell

Nicodemus said:


> They don`t hurt.



Well the trap itself doesn't hurt, but imagine that same situation and your 17 year old knucklehead son deciding that he can help open the trap better if he spins it around to the other side.


----------



## Corey J

T.P. said:


> Probably take his Xbox away too.



Don't play video games! My stick and string is all I need! Oh yeah...and my Mb-550s


----------



## Corey J

The gf seems to think trapping is fine! I love teaching others to trap! Means more dead yotes!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Prayers sent for Nic. Sure hope he can get that barbaric device off his finger before he dies.


----------



## Corey J

Uh oh....I done did it this time!


----------



## joey1919

poor Nic... he'll probably never be able to run on all-fours again. gonna be sad seeing him hobbling around all three-legg'ed

anybody else notice a rise in trolling activity since the last issue of GON hit the news stands


----------



## Nicodemus

Fear not, I escaped! With minimal injury!


----------



## joey1919

> Fear not, I escaped! With minimal injury!



its a miracle!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Nicodemus said:


> Fear not, I escaped! With minimal injury!



I'm glad you're OK, Nic! I was gonna come check on you in a few days.


----------



## Sargent

I am sure they are so violent because they feel misunderstood.

Maybe we should domesticate them...


----------



## Da Possum

Praise the lord; Nic is free!!!!  I was worried sick to deaf


----------



## Brian Groce

*Poor Kitty*

Anybody missing a kitty this weekend.  Answers to the name of Bob.
When he left the only thing hurt was his pride.


----------



## Treedup

Im sure the OP cares for coons to guys!!


----------



## rhbama3

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm glad you're OK, Nic! I was gonna come check on you in a few days.



He's fine. It looks like having that thing on his hand is awkward while he's bass fishing, but it's not putting too many scuff marks on the reel.


----------



## BT Charlie

Wait, is this now the Varmint Hunting, Trapping and Jack Wagon Forum?

The sign out front said this is the place to come for like minded folk...implied was no whining.

Please delete this thread.  I will pay you to do it.  Or I will donate to your favorite trapping organization.  Name your price.  I have spent a lifetime fighting the anti's political agenda.  Cash talks and I am a potty mouth walks, right?  Rich trappers buying up bandwidth to silence jack wagons...here and now.

I got many possum to pay you...

Just don't give the jack wagons a forum too, at least not this one.


----------



## Crakajak

Corey J said:


> Uh oh....I done did it this time!



I did that one time to. 
Even after I went to the Coyote 101 class and barehunter told us not to do it.


----------



## mattech

Eye opening


----------



## mattech

I see the light


----------



## Nannyman

The OP joined 15 months ago and this is his first post. He stirred the pot then went and hid. Do not speak of this again. Delete post and ban this spammer fool.


----------



## antharper

I like hearing the yelps after the shot!!!!


----------



## Nga.

This was found yesterday am fresh while working some plots. This is why I trap and predator hunt.


----------



## dawg2

killer elite said:


> Do they have leg traps for trolls?



No.  Just forums


----------



## Scrapy

Nannyman said:


> The OP joined 15 months ago and this is his first post. He stirred the pot then went and hid. Do not speak of this again. Delete post and ban this spammer fool.


Let me please remind you that our goal is to educate.  No matter that he has a Phd  from Harvard , he is now at Tec school trying to find what works and don't. He will likely start off speaking down, but if he has an ounce of sense.... I hire PHd's all the time and I'd prefer they were 30 or so, so they could forget all the - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - they learned. Give them time, but never trust them. Dey kind like a sleeper cel in a way.


----------



## tradhunter98

kmckinnie said:


> I CAN see a point, think about the pups in the den starvin with no mama cause she got caught... Andwhat about the rabbit hunters shooten all them bunnies, the yotes could catch them instead & feed their young. Chain reaction..



your right, think about the little fawns hitting the ground and mins later being ripped to pieces by the coyotes!


----------



## kmckinnie

Thanks, I glad u feel the same way! Good deal.


----------



## T.P.

tradhunter98 said:


> your right, think about the little fawns hitting the ground and mins later being ripped to pieces by the coyotes!



I wish we had a few more yotes up here, they are thinning down for some reason and the deer population has exploded the last few years. The nasty vermin eat everything in my garden and my yard. They even eat my shrubs. Did I mention I hate the deer?


----------



## T.P.

From what I've noticed, every doe has 2 fawns this year, so I expect it'll get worse.


----------



## kmckinnie

T.P. said:


> I wish we had a few more yotes up here, they are thinning down for some reason and the deer population has exploded the last few years. The nasty vermin eat everything in my garden and my yard. They even eat my shrubs. Did I mention I hate the deer?



I hope you kill your limit.


----------



## lagrangedave

Oops, I'm in the wrong thread.


----------



## MAC2

T.P. said:


> From what I've noticed, every doe has 2 fawns this year, so I expect it'll get worse.



So..........what your saying is..............you need a lil hep from you frenz?

I'm in!


----------



## tradhunter98

T.P. said:


> From what I've noticed, every doe has 2 fawns this year, so I expect it'll get worse.[/QUO
> Up here as in?


----------



## T.P.

tradhunter98 said:


> Up here as in?



My winter home up in NE Ga.


----------



## tradhunter98

T.P. said:


> My winter home up in NE Ga.



Franklin co.?


----------



## Scrapy

He'd fit right in with 95% of my FRIENDS on FaceBOOK . I'll Friend him so he can have some company over there and I'll stay over here. How do you get so many friends that you don't even know on FaceBook?  Simple, not doing your homework and expecting that your friend's Friends would be rational folks.


----------



## T.P.

Scrapy said:


> He'd fit right in with 95% of my FRIENDS on FaceBOOK . I'll Friend him so he can have some company over there and I'll stay over here. How do you get so many friends that you don't even know on FaceBook?  Simple, not doing your homework and expecting that your friend's Friends would be rational folks.



He who? Me? Because I don't worship the mega-beast buck? I get tired of them destroying what I plant.


----------



## kmckinnie

T.P. said:


> He who? Me? Because I don't worship the mega-beast buck? I get tired of them destroying what I plant.



I've killed 1000 nuisance deer, & maybe 50ty coy dogs.


----------



## kmckinnie

I can pick up a job rat now at a nursery killen deer..... No coy dog permits.


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

Stonewall 2 said:


> I'm pretty sure I know which side the OP is on in this history lesson!
> 
> Humans originally existed as members of small bands of nomadic hunters/gatherers. They lived on deer in the mountains during the summer and would go to the coast and live on fish and lobster in the winter.
> 
> The two most important events in all of history were the invention of beer and the invention of the wheel. The wheel was invented to get man to the beer. These were the foundation of modern civilization and together were the catalyst for the splitting of humanity into two distinct subgroups:
> 
> 1. Liberals; and
> 2. Conservatives.
> 
> Once beer was discovered, it required grain and that was the beginning of agriculture. Neither the glass bottle nor aluminum can were invented yet, so while our early humans were sitting around waiting for them to be invented, they just stayed close to the brewery. That's how villages were formed.
> 
> Some men spent their days tracking and killing animals to B-B-Q at night while they were drinking beer. This was the beginning of what is known as the Conservative movement.
> 
> Other men who were weaker and less skilled at hunting learned to live off the conservatives by showing up for the nightly B-B-Q's and doing the sewing, fetching, and hair dressing. This was the beginning of the Liberal movement.
> 
> Some of these liberal men eventually evolved into women. The rest became known as girliemen.
> 
> Some noteworthy liberal achievements include the domestication of cats, the invention of group therapy, group hugs, and the concept of Democratic voting to decide how to divide the meat and beer that conservatives provided.
> 
> Over the years conservatives came to be symbolized by the largest, most powerful land animal on earth, the elephant. Liberals are symbolized by the jackass.
> 
> Modern liberals like imported beer (with lime added), but most prefer white wine or imported bottled water. They eat raw fish but like their beef well done. Sushi, tofu, and French food are standard liberal fare.
> 
> Another interesting evolutionary side note: most of their women have higher testosterone levels than their men. Most social workers, personal injury attorneys, journalists, dreamers in Hollywood and group therapists are liberals. Liberals invented the designated hitter rule because it wasn't fair to make the pitcher also bat.
> 
> Conservatives drink domestic beer. They eat red meat and still provide for their women. Conservatives are big-game hunters, rodeo cowboys, lumberjacks, construction workers, firemen, medical doctors, police officers, corporate executives, athletes, Marines, and generally anyone who works productively. Conservatives who own companies hire other conservatives who want to work for a living.
> 
> Liberals produce little or nothing. They like to govern the producers and decide what to do with the production. Liberals believe Europeans are more enlightened than Americans. That is why most of the liberals remained in Europe when conservatives were coming to America. They crept in after the Wild West was tamed and created a business of trying to get more for nothing.
> 
> Here ends today's lesson in world history: It should be noted that a Liberal may have a momentary urge to angrily respond to the above before forwarding it. A Conservative will simply laugh and be so convinced of its truth he will pass it on.



The best post ever on GON Forum ever!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum

I don't know about that; you should read some of my post.


----------



## Scrapy

Scrapy said:


> He'd fit right in with 95% of my FRIENDS on FaceBOOK . I'll Friend him so he can have some company over there and I'll stay over here. How do you get so many friends that you don't even know on FaceBook?  Simple, not doing your homework and expecting that your friend's Friends would be rational folks.


 Not you T. P.  Ethical hunter is who I was referring to.


----------



## trapperjim30557

stonewall 2 for president!


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR

hdm03 said:


> I don't know about that; you should read some of my post.



I've seen some of your work. Your good with unsuspecting women on the welcome forum. Kinda reminds me of that Brad paisley song ( so much cooler on line).


----------



## oops1

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> I've seen some of your work. Your good with unsuspecting women on the welcome forum. Kinda reminds me of that Brad paisley song ( so much cooler on line).



Hdm03 is the resident helper guy.. I think he's a gym member too.


----------



## Da Possum

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> I've seen some of your work. Your good with unsuspecting women on the welcome forum. Kinda reminds me of that Brad paisley song ( so much cooler on line).



Thank you; that is very nice of you to say.


----------



## Countryboys

T.P. I'm over in Lavonia, nobody around here is overpopulated with deer. I maybe deer hunt 3-4 times a year and that is to get meat. Trapping on the other hand, I don't have a problem getting land to trap. To many yotes. But I will gladly come and take away some of those deer from ya this winter.


----------



## Scrapy

I got maybe 15 friends on facebook that I know. The other two hundred are folks I do not know. I accept them as my friends because a sign come up and says so and so wants to be your friend and he is "mutual friends" of three of my friends.  I figure my known friends have some decent sense, so I friend them. Low an behold , the next thing I know is 90% of my extended fambly of Friends are Kooks, sympathizing with a cockroach somebody hemmed up in a corner with their big ole, mean and nasty cowboy/girl boots. But from what I gather, the votes are not in favor of us.


----------



## Scrapy

MY male Friends just trying  to catch a sympothetic ear. I understand that, don't you?? late at nite at a jook joint . and some woman gets to carrying on about something or other . Well. you can either pretend that she can cry on your shoulder or watch her  satchett off as a cougar crying on some kids shoulder. (DELETED-Mod)BOO HOO  who man being goingt to tolerate that kind of stuff for an instant???  BOOO HOO Back to YOO TOO  I'm gone from hyar. When you get to feeling better about yourself , give me a call. Till den baby, keep on trying to Depress my nephew. LOL But I raised him well with all this emotional stuff popular these days with OLD WOMEN , passed 35, when one of us is leaving out with a tag along, we just give each other a wink and a grin. Thumbs up .  CUZ.


----------



## joey1919

Scrapy said:


> MY male Friends just trying  to catch a sympothetic ear. I understand that, don't you?? late at nite at a jook joint . and some woman gets to carrying on about something or other . Well. you can either pretend that she can cry on your shoulder or watch her  satchett off as a cougar crying on some kids shoulder. BOO HOO  who man being goingt to tolerate that kind of stuff for an instant???  BOOO HOO Back to YOO TOO  I'm gone from hyar. When you get to feeling better about yourself , give me a call. Till den baby, keep on trying to Depress my nephew. LOL But I raised him well with all this emotional stuff popular these days with OLD WOMEN , passed 35, when one of us is leaving out with a tag along, we just give each other a wink and a grin. Thumbs up .  CUZ.



long night?


----------



## T.P.

Scrapy said:


> MY male Friends just trying  to catch a sympothetic ear. I understand that, don't you?? late at nite at a jook joint . and some woman gets to carrying on about something or other . Well. you can either pretend that she can cry on your shoulder or watch her  satchett off as a cougar crying on some kids shoulder. BOO HOO  who man being goingt to tolerate that kind of stuff for an instant???  BOOO HOO Back to YOO TOO  I'm gone from hyar. When you get to feeling better about yourself , give me a call. Till den baby, keep on trying to Depress my nephew. LOL But I raised him well with all this emotional stuff popular these days with OLD WOMEN , passed 35, when one of us is leaving out with a tag along, we just give each other a wink and a grin. Thumbs up .  CUZ.



Well said, sir. Well said.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers

Are we talking about trapping or being chased by cougars


----------



## joey1919

Migmack said:


> Are we talking about trapping or being chased by cougars



yes


----------



## rhbama3

all right guys......


----------



## Scrapy

RUGERWARRIOR said:


> I've seen some of your work. Your good with unsuspecting women on the welcome forum. Kinda reminds me of that Brad paisley song ( so much cooler on line).



What I said I should have used the quote I was referring to for it to make any sense. See above. LOL. I'm sorry to the Mods and anybody else.


----------



## Scrapy

Back to trapping. I was pike fishing today and got to a old ,old old abandoned road I was going to take back to the hill. There was a path to climb the bank and there was huge dens all in it. I said to myself that must be fox or coyote.  It was the best way up so I took it and as I got to the den holes I got covered up in fleas. I think they must have moved on off from the fleas but it was still fresh enough to see claw marks in the dirt. Needless to say, I did not tarry long enough to see if they were coyote or fox.


----------



## Old Winchesters

*spray*



elfiii said:


> There, that's better.



Best laugh I've had all day....


----------



## 24on48hunting

Stonewall 2 said:


> I'm pretty sure I know which side the OP is on in this history lesson!
> 
> Humans originally existed as members of small bands of nomadic hunters/gatherers. They lived on deer in the mountains during the summer and would go to the coast and live on fish and lobster in the winter.
> 
> The two most important events in all of history were the invention of beer and the invention of the wheel. The wheel was invented to get man to the beer. These were the foundation of modern civilization and together were the catalyst for the splitting of humanity into two distinct subgroups:
> 
> 1. Liberals; and
> 2. Conservatives.
> 
> Once beer was discovered, it required grain and that was the beginning of agriculture. Neither the glass bottle nor aluminum can were invented yet, so while our early humans were sitting around waiting for them to be invented, they just stayed close to the brewery. That's how villages were formed.
> 
> Some men spent their days tracking and killing animals to B-B-Q at night while they were drinking beer. This was the beginning of what is known as the Conservative movement.
> 
> Other men who were weaker and less skilled at hunting learned to live off the conservatives by showing up for the nightly B-B-Q's and doing the sewing, fetching, and hair dressing. This was the beginning of the Liberal movement.
> 
> Some of these liberal men eventually evolved into women. The rest became known as girliemen.
> 
> Some noteworthy liberal achievements include the domestication of cats, the invention of group therapy, group hugs, and the concept of Democratic voting to decide how to divide the meat and beer that conservatives provided.
> 
> Over the years conservatives came to be symbolized by the largest, most powerful land animal on earth, the elephant. Liberals are symbolized by the jackass.
> 
> Modern liberals like imported beer (with lime added), but most prefer white wine or imported bottled water. They eat raw fish but like their beef well done. Sushi, tofu, and French food are standard liberal fare.
> 
> Another interesting evolutionary side note: most of their women have higher testosterone levels than their men. Most social workers, personal injury attorneys, journalists, dreamers in Hollywood and group therapists are liberals. Liberals invented the designated hitter rule because it wasn't fair to make the pitcher also bat.
> 
> Conservatives drink domestic beer. They eat red meat and still provide for their women. Conservatives are big-game hunters, rodeo cowboys, lumberjacks, construction workers, firemen, medical doctors, police officers, corporate executives, athletes, Marines, and generally anyone who works productively. Conservatives who own companies hire other conservatives who want to work for a living.
> 
> Liberals produce little or nothing. They like to govern the producers and decide what to do with the production. Liberals believe Europeans are more enlightened than Americans. That is why most of the liberals remained in Europe when conservatives were coming to America. They crept in after the Wild West was tamed and created a business of trying to get more for nothing.
> 
> Here ends today's lesson in world history: It should be noted that a Liberal may have a momentary urge to angrily respond to the above before forwarding it. A Conservative will simply laugh and be so convinced of its truth he will pass it on.




Brilliant! Although, where did my breed evolve from? As a Libertatian I feel as if we were the men standing in the village realizing what idiots both parties of the other men were. They didn't see the real problem. They didn't see how the Kings and rulers placed a veil over man's eyes when they asked them to go and fight for their country in another land. They tell them they are fighting for each other. In reality, the aristocrats are only reaping personal rewards. If y'all really believe we are in the world's litter box for the Red, White, and Blue, then you sirs are absolutely clueless. The reality is that Dems and GOP's alike have their hands so deep in some camel jockey's pockets that they are submitted for the rest of their "careers." 

I just noticed a lot of ignorance in this thread from both sides. Who cares if I want to trap? At the same time, who cares if I want to grow aromatic plants on my property for medicinal purposes? Do not label all people who eat "organic" foods and such as a liberal. I drive down to Whole Foods once a month with a 120 quart cooler. Why? Not because I enjoy the yuppie company. I am not blind to believe that everything our government tells us is safe is actually ok. I hunt for meat, not BC scores anymore. I am proud to say that the only meat I have consumed in 2 years now has been doves, deer, squirrels, occasional grouse, and trout. It feels great to know you are a true hunter and can cut your umbilical cord from the monopolies of this country. Just some food for thought gentlemen. Oh and in before someone tells me I don't know anything about war. I thank God that my Dad taught me well after he was completely $h/t on by our government in Vietnam.


----------



## DM706

Hello everyone I'm new to the forum and new to trapping hence why I opened this thread. What I found was not what I was looking for. I'm an avid deer and turkey hunter and would like to think that I'm a good land manager. I spend alot of hard earned money making my property the best wildlife property it can be. Now you know alittle about me here is my 2 cents. Great post on the conservative liberal group development, well thought out. To the guy that was offended dont take it personal if you don't fit the profile it shouldn't bother you, but my deepest gratitude goes out to your dad as well as every other man and woman in our armed forces for fighting for this country. Last the deer and squirrel hater/yote lover. You are blessed to live in ga which has a large season limit on both. Looks like you should have plenty of protien to go with your veggie diet, after you reach your limit I'm sure there are plenty of "ethical hunters" to help you out. So bottom line I will manage my dirt you manage yours, anyone that disagrees with the method I use guess what it's legal it works and this is my dirt!


----------



## meatcleaver

Your a one of these fools that thinks there isnt a problem because it doesnt feel good to you. Coyotes have desimated the area that I hunt. I havent seen a fawn in 2 years. If I had a chance to eradicate the whole coyote species i would do it with one pull of the trigger. Nothing good comes from a coyote and people with your view will see that after its too late then blame it on something else


----------



## mpwarrak

Wow, hadn't seen this thread!  Some funny stuff!!  Guess I wasn't frequenting the varmint forum in June....

The funniest part is that so many people actually believe T.P. is serious!!!!


----------



## Scrapy

mpwarrak said:


> Wow, hadn't seen this thread!  Some funny stuff!!  Guess I wasn't frequenting the varmint forum in June....
> 
> The funniest part is that so many people actually believe T.P. is serious!!!!



shonuff he serious. (You are, ain't you T.P.?) Cause he Engaged now!!!. Well den dis boy been pardoned of all his crimes and misdemeanerins. 
He better be serious now. ???? T.P.  Congrats and I hope you get to keep your sense of humor. Not a Couger Nurse. Right?


----------



## mguthrie

Corey J said:


> Let's put this man in office along with the rest of those jack wagons!



TP for president


----------

